# Leave fly rods in a hot garage?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't fly fish but no rod deserves to be left in a hot garage for extended periods.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

My conventional gear all lives in the garage, but all my fly stuff lives in my closet. Can’t afford to have summer heat and humidity messing up 500 dollar rods.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

would worry about critters gnawing on the cork handles... and extend heat probably not great for the line


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Well hell, looks like they’ll get to sleep inside.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Never a problem with any of my gear in the shed but fly reels come inside. The few fly rods I have are 1 and 2 piece so they stay with the conventional stuff.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If you have mice and squirrels they will chew the handles. But not going to lie I leave a Sage 6wt on the dash of my truck 24/7 it gets so hot you can’t touch it. Never had a problem, been the same rod for about 7 years now. So take that for what it is. I also buy cheaper rods so I can care less normally.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

In my experience, they’ll be fine. My experience is in Houston and Galveston. No problems.

No direct sunlight,of course.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I leave all my fly rods on an overhead rack in the garage. It definitely gets in the 90s and I’ve never had a problem. UV is what does the damage so they get more impact from riding in the boat all day or the back seat of the truck. I make sure to slack the line up when I store them so the core isn’t constantly being stretched in changing temperature. Tom Rosenbauer discusses it briefly on the orvis podcast and said heat was fine but UV will definitely damage anything and everything which made me feel better.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Heat is not going to be your issue.....

Extreme sun exposure will be though. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My gear gets hotter in the skiff (while fishing) during the summer than it will in my garage during the summer...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep all my fly rods and other rods in the downstairs. I know it's UV that damages line and rods. But I'm sure high heat can crack fly line and glue. My fly line last for years and now that I have food grade silicone so I'm not worried


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Hmmm. 

Enclosed garage, so no sun. No critters around, so cork is safe. I'm gonna have to rethink my previous decision.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Never thought about it much,
but have always kept my fly rods/gear and a few other rods in my bedroom or den (when I had a den  ) waders/shoes kept in the garage though.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Mine have been there for years (fly and conventional) without an issue. They hang on the wall so not critters have gotten to them yet.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine hang on the ceiling in a hot shed. Would it be better in AC, probably. Haven't had any issues though.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

Mine live on my boat in the garage, and have for years. No problems at all.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

All of my rods live in the garage, either in the boat or in an overhead rack. There is a fan that runs in the garage all the time to keep air moving, but it is not air conditioned and it does get hot.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

All my rods and reels live in the garage on a wall rack. I haven’t had a single problem yet. The garage never really gets “hot”, warm yes but not hot. I would hate to have to move rods through the house all the time.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Second what Alonzo just said... of course our skiffs are nice and cool right? As already noted UV is a threat to anything that's heat formed into a composite (like fiberglass and all it's descendants), but there are other threats as well. Most folks don't realize that the worst pounding your skiff ever gets - is that ride down the road on a trailer... and of course your rods take a beating both on the road and on the water - just from being in a boat... Kind of makes it important to have well thought out rodholders doesn't it?

It's also important to really carefully clean any rod grips at the end of the day... "Fish flavored" rods might just get chewed on by everything from cockroaches on up (another of those "ask me how I know" deals...).


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My fly rods hand in the bedroom ( Wifes not keen on it ) as I have no garage only a pole barn and back porch but if I did had a garage I would install a mini split in it . Youcan get them pretty cheap online and theyre easy to install atleast for me ( ac tech) and you can constantaly keep your boat and rods 80 degrees removing humidity. More than likely your garage isnt insulated that adds some heat to the garage as well.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

RJTaylor said:


> After 10 pages of search hits, I'm just going to ask my question.
> 
> Finally cleaned out the garage, and I am now able to keep the boat inside. I'm enjoying not having to pull everything out at the end of the day, except for my rods. So....Is it okay to leave "modern" fly lines in the garage? Our summer temps run in the high 90s to low 100s. My trolling, casting and spinning gear stays out there, and I have never had an issue with fluoro, or mono.


All I know is all my 15 year old st croix stay in the ac, they look like new


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey 
I keep most of my gear inside the house in my fly tying room except for what stays in the boat in the garage
Gets warm in there but not crazy never had a problem 
But...,,don’t forget and leave your rods in a rod vault for a couple of days not a pretty picture...... new tip tops handle reglue’s lucky I didn’t ruin the rods
Bad experience is the best teacher 
Joe


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My rods lived in my garage for 15 years with no real issues. I think the heat does effect the life of the line but it is just a guess. The heat didn't make any difference to the rods. UV is the real killer so no extended direct sunshine. My gear has lived in an air conditioned room for the last year and my subjective observation is that my gear looks better because it stays cleaner rather than better because it stays cooler and in a dehumidified room.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Rinse them off, hang them up.... no issues in the garage. I live in the South Louisiana swamp, you’re good


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

RJTaylor said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Enclosed garage, so no sun. No critters around, so cork is safe. I'm gonna have to rethink my previous decision.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I have done both. One thing I at least do is take the rods out of the rod tubes and leave them in the boat. When the rods stay in the tubes, I think the tubes stay pretty moist and noticed the tip guide of one of my rods corroded pretty bad. So, if I leave them in the boat/garage I at least pull them out and lay them on the deck.


----------

